# Campaigns



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

I was just wondering, who has taken part in the last few GW worldwide campaigns? Did you find it fun? Were they well designed/easy to play?

Also, if you had control of the next campaign where would you set it, why, how would you involve all the races and how would you run it?

I ask because a forum I am part of has set the idea of running their own campaign. Problem is most of the hooks I can think of are old GW campaigns (chaos attack, secret island etc). I'd like to take part, but trying to come up with fluff/a setting isn't easy and I'm unsure of how would be a good way to run it.

Kuffy


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you got access to the warhammer generals compendium as this is an invaluable source for campaigns? The hardest part with any campaign is getting the players where they need to be and keeping them interested. The old rulebook had a basic how too in the back as well so could be a help.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Chaos are always attacking, it's an easy hook to use. Think of pretty much any fantasy or sci-fi book and it generally has a background of a war, and that either means 1-horrid bad guys attacking peaceful good guys; or 2-desperate good guys attempting to overthrow repressive bad guys.

A 'new thing being discovered that brings everyone on a quest' (island or other land eg "conquest of the New World", powerful magic item eg "Nemesis Crown", new sandwich receipe eg "let's Ransack Cobbin Crumpet's Halfling Bakery"... I may have just invented that one) is always a good hook of course.

How about "political instability in Naggaroth caused by some foolish DE deciding that Malekith is a bit crap, leading to civil war, and _everyone else_ decides to go and teach them a lesson while they're a bit punch-drunk"? It's _like_ "Chaos invades the Empire" but the other way round. Alternatively, "Kuffy's Darklands Pile-In" where something similar happens in the Darklands. Or "Stomping on the Incursions of Chaos Once and For All (as long as you don't have any Lizardmen players)"?

I love campaigns, I will happily talk and write about them untill my legs atrophy and I wee myself. Check out posts on campaigns in the 40k section, you might be able to get some inspiration from them. You will see many posts by me in them. You have been warned...

:campaigning cyclops:


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> new sandwich receipe eg "let's Ransack Cobbin Crumpet's Halfling Bakery"... I may have just invented that one) is always a good hook of course.



OOOOOOOOOO! Can I come? I've always fancied a good Danish! :biggrin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You could set one in a far off place that hasn't been delved into et by Games Workshop.

Cathay is generally a nice place. It's the Empire of the East, and is easily represented by their rules, High Elves as well, could be used. It's heard of by generally anyone who's done some background reading, and is certainly something that people can relate to.

I have taken part in the Storm of Chaos, the early stages of Medusa, before I realized it was awful, and before that, the Eye of Terror. Eye of Terror was alright, and Storm of Chaos was amazing, and from reading it, it seemingly got better and better as you went along. The very first one was Albion, and it was the start of a better Campaign - particularly the rewards that are available for them.

However, the Medusa campaign was a let down. It was a single world, or system, while the Segmentum (and further) Spanning Eye of Terror was something that I could really get into.

For a fantasy campaign, I'd like to see further expansion into the East. Instead of conquest, rather, discovery.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

This is really more an idea for a Summer Campaign I'd like to see (unless you're not too fussed about sticking within GW's ongoing history, in which case you could use it yourself), but I think it'd be interesting to see Karl Franz cop it unexpectedly (assassination, perhaps?). The Elector Counts are at each other's throats trying to decide who it is that's going to fill his shoes, and the rest of the world simply capitalizes on the opportunity in the greatest mass land grab in history. Chaos reckons now's as good a time as any to launch another significant incursion, the Druchii head over to try to gain a foothold in the Old World as a first step towards an eventual pincer movement on Ulthuan, the Asur try and stop 'em, the Skaven rush out of their warrens in an attempt to grab the Overworld while the getting's good, the Tomb Kings try to reclaim as much as possible of their lost Empire, the Vampires try to seize control of the fractured Empire, the Lizzies storm in and try to wipe out everybody because that's what their gods apparently want, and the Greenskins and Ogres pile in because that's where the big scrap is going on. Meanwhile, the Dwarfs try to take on everyone else at once in the defence of their human allies, the Brets see now as a great time to go out and prove their mettle, and the Asrai are sick of everyone else trampling the grass and decide to give them all a good kicking. Anyone I missed?

Alternatively, I've got a similar idea, only centered around Naggaroth - Malekith twigs that Mummy Dearest wants to end the world, rather than rule it, and tries to have her killed, though it breaks his cold, cold heart to do it (this also finally solves the problem that everyone else's race is led by the Ultimate Badass TM, while we Druchii are stuck with a mummy's boy ). Civil war ensues, and everyone else realizes that now's a wonderful time to rid the world of a formerly intractable scourge. How's that for a campaign?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Beasts, Ogres, and Daemons (although Beasts and Daemons could be Chaos). Otherwise I think that's it =D.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Aye, I considered Beasts and Daemons to be lumped in under the general heading of Chaos, and Ogres are in the Greenskin line. Good to know I've not left anyone out, then :grin:.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Personally I like campaigns that aren't based on major chunks of GWs background, I tend to prefer looser plots that allow for various armies to turn up, but don't have to come up with some convoluted reason to explain their presence. Something like a fabled treasure being discovered and various warbands vying over who can seize it, or something similarly easy to justify.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The easiest place to set a campaign is the Border Princes, It used to be part of the Tomb kings empire, its infested with Orcs and Gobbos plus has many unhallowed barrows to satisfy the Undead, all the human realms have settlements there as its a last refuge for the unwelcome, There is a Dwarf city in the middle, Beastmen an Skaven are everywhere,Chaos and Chaos Dwarves can cut across the mountains as can OK armies, there is a coast so Dark Elves and Elves can get to it (there are a few references to old Elven cities there) The only hard race to incorparate is Lizardmen but i suppose they can always cut across the sea to reclaim lost Slaan treasures. 
The best thing about using the Border Princes as a setting though is the fact that all the Villages and cities are fairly insular and fortified so sorting a base would be easy and there is loads of old treasure just laying around to fight over.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds great! Can we go there Dad, can we, eh, eh? Can we? ...

Much later...
_Orc:_ Dad, are we nearly there yet?

_Neil:_ Shut up, we haven't even left Kislev. We'll stop at the services at Karak Varn, but it's a long way from there... (starts swearing out of side of chariot) Why don't you look where you're going you Mummy! I dunno, bloody white cart drivers...

Yum, Border Princes. I'm off to write a campaign for them right now!

:did we remember to put the cyclops out?:


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the replies guys! I think this might help. I am not running it myself, its someone else on the forum, but I intend to give as much help as I am able. I am just attempting to figure the way to run it via online, but this helps me a bit.

Red Orc - Thanks, just reading a thread of yours and seems very helpful. If you have anything else to offer, that be great. =D

Kuffy


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sorry I just had a minor computer malfunction and lost 40 mins' worth of typing/posting links.

The main things are a set of rules here and a guide to campaigns here.

Both of these relate particularly to 4th Ed 40k, but there really is a lot that's transferable. Searching under my name for "Campaign" or "Campaigns" will throw up a lot of stuff too... you have been warned...

:you really don't get how much I like campaigns cyclops:

EDIT: there's a bit of stuff on a particular 40k campaign here and a bit about maps here.

Sorry I haven't been able to retrieve all the links, there were probably 4 more in the original post...


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

... and another one I trawled up about maps and things is here.

I really hope some of these are useful to you...

:thinking he may be over-egging the cyclops:


----------

